# What is everyone's favorite natural test booster?



## FL3X MAGNUM (Jan 24, 2012)

The most impressive one I have used yet is Tropinol by iForce. Very solid weight and strength gains from it and leaned up a little. I ran it for 8 weeks at recommended dose.
My favorite natural SERM-like test booster would have to be SuperTest by Beast Sports. It has AI properties and DHT support as well as liver support.
Reversitol V2 does pretty much the same thing but a different ingredient profile.
If I were to create my own OTC pct stack though and not buy an all in one I would stick with something like Erase as an AI, some DAA at 3 grams/day for immediate test/strength support, Sustain Alpha or Subres or some other type of resveratrol product, and Tropinol, HCGhenerate, or TestoPro.
I also throw in a GDA like SlinSane into just about any PCT (I actually run mine always, on cycle and off).
These products have been tried and true by myself and many other guys around here.

Feel free to add your own preferences!


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Feb 1, 2012)

Over 600 views and not one opposing view?


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 1, 2012)

HCGenerate, Unleashed/post cycle combo.  

Also Axis Labs HyperTest.


----------



## datum (Feb 3, 2012)

Thermolife T-bol


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Feb 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> HCGenerate, Unleashed/post cycle combo.
> 
> Also Axis Labs HyperTest.


Never tried HyperTest, saw a good deal on it yesterday. 



datum said:


> Thermolife T-bol


I see good deals on this all the time too!


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 7, 2012)

decent stuff.


----------



## Hamilton (Aug 30, 2012)

HCGenerate, Unleashed/post cycle combo. 




---------------------------
Gaining Truth of Life From TVs --- Criminal Minds Season 7 DVD, Just Enjoy Yourself for Fun!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 30, 2012)

My favorite test booster is 600mg of Test-E each week. Makes me feel like superman. Why bother with play pills when you can get the real deal?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 30, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> My favorite test booster is 600mg of Test-E each week. Makes me feel like superman. Why bother with play pills when you can get the real deal?



cuz you cant run 600 a wk forever.  or in pct.  hcgen is good, the cost is not but it works.  DAA is also legit.  i use it.  

plus its kinda fun to take 5 caps of whatever T booster and than take the old lady for a ride a hr later.  good timesL-)


----------

